# dog show



## Lisha_18 (May 7, 2005)

can anyone tell me what a golden retiever is suppose to look like for a dog show? if someone could post a picture that would be great.. thx and i hope someone can help me out.


----------



## kerrygolden (Mar 23, 2007)

go on to the crufts web page and look under gundog section x


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That depends where you live... do you have a dog already? A UK Crufts Golden is NOT what wins in the USA, and the other way around.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Look at our Fluffy Thread... My Dog Fluffy... that first dog pictured is a classic mondern USA show bred Golden.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

or you could just look at vrocco1's signature. I love Jesse!! He's very handsome!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

hehehe here he is  There is another beauty in this thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-show-results/13584-winners-dog.html

BTW... Welcome to the GRF! Please enjoy your stay. Do you already have a dog?


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> hehehe here he is  There is another beauty in this thread:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-show-results/13584-winners-dog.html
> 
> BTW... Welcome to the GRF! Please enjoy your stay. Do you already have a dog?


Vern...You are soooo nice..Thank You:smooch:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

No Problem... I love that Photo!


----------

